# New Pioneer TS-A1680R's



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

I got a pair of Pioneer TS-A1680R 4-way speakers. They are 6.5" speakers. Would they fit in the back of my '98 Altima? I would really like to use these instead of those crappy OEM speakers... Uhh


Nick


Edit: Whoops! Wrong Place...


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Uh I am not for sure but I think they would. I have the older model of those TS-1670R and they fit in my Sentra...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hm, i have pioneer 4 way 6.5s in my sentra, all the way around, may be the same, may not, but if they fit, buy them, they are an awesome speaker if you have the right head unit.


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah. I took these out of my $500 Honda to get to and from work... It came with a nice CD player and these 2 speakers. I was just thinking about terrible bass I get from these crappy Nissan speakers... Im going to look at the speakers some time this week.

If they DO give out good sound, I probably will get another set... But how would I manage to put them into the doors? The Dash? Would they even fit?


Thanks Alot

Nick


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Like I said, I have 3-ways all the way around my car (2 front, that is left and right doors, and 2 in the rear). So I am thinking yes. Also the speakers sound very nice for the price, and have pretty good bass for normal music listening.


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

OK. I tried them but It is such a pain! First you need to take off the Rear Brake Light housing, then I got stuck because I wasn't able to get the whole cloth/plastic piece that goes over the top of the speakers and the whole back... The Cusions on the side of the seats that come down are in the way and I cant seem to get them to come off. If I was able to, the whole piece would slide right off and I could access the speakers to unscrew them.

Ill have to check for a guide

Nick


----------



## vpstang (Oct 20, 2005)

NTL1991 said:


> OK. I tried them but It is such a pain! First you need to take off the Rear Brake Light housing, then I got stuck because I wasn't able to get the whole cloth/plastic piece that goes over the top of the speakers and the whole back... The Cusions on the side of the seats that come down are in the way and I cant seem to get them to come off. If I was able to, the whole piece would slide right off and I could access the speakers to unscrew them.
> 
> Ill have to check for a guide
> 
> Nick


hi--i'm new here--but i've replaced my rears.....you have to just force it out--don't be afraid to bend the sides to get them out and back in...make sure you take out all the plastic clips before using force so u don't snap anything...this may be a late response but hope it goes/went well...


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dont be afraid to bend what?


Thanks for the response,

Nick


----------



## vpstang (Oct 20, 2005)

NTL1991 said:


> Dont be afraid to bend what?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response,
> ...


yanking/pulling on the side cushions...and bending/pulling on the rear deck cover....it's a b*tch...but that's how i got mine off...without damaging anything...


you may have to look into detatching those plastic panels(between the rear door and the rear windshield) on the sides so you have FULL access to everything...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

In my car I had to remove the back seat cushion, tip the the seat tops back, remove the interior side panels to expose the deck cover for removal. It was a PITA and others suggested bending the deck cover, but I was afraid I would break something. 

Crutchfield has fitment specs for your speakers, but I'm 99% sure they are 6.75" (a goofy oem size). They actually make speakers in that size fyi, but 6.5's should fit. You might just have to mess around with the clips for a good fit or at worst make an adaptor plate out of mdf.


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, Because the rear deck couldnt come out because the cushions on the side of the seats that come down... Ill try it again


Thanks

Nick


----------



## vpstang (Oct 20, 2005)

not necessary, but will probably make things easier on you...


----------

